# Meanwhile at Amazon.......



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Amazon is selling Blue Lives Murder merchandise. I bitched them out 4 days ago, my daughter last night and several of her coworkers (which shows not all liberals are insane) have over the past few days. They have given everyone the "we're looking into it" stock response. I also followed up with cancelling all my auto ship items just to prove I wasn't bluffing. (Yes I know my few thousand dollars a year don't matter to them, but it matters to me.) It dos appear that we're making some headway since I could only find the shirts this morning.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

That's disgusting.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*What can you say about a corporation that has a penis for a logo*


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Dukes of Hazzard getting chopped. Racist car and all that...


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

CCCSD said:


> Dukes of Hazzard getting chopped. Racist car and all that...


I think they took the flag off the roof for the movie.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Goose said:


> I think they took the flag off the roof for the movie.


They played into it.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

mpd61 said:


> *What can you say about a corporation that has a penis for a logo*


*I KNEW I wasn't the only one who noticed that!*


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Update: After another chat with customer service last night it appears that Amazon has removed all of the items.


----------

